# Where to buy 3/8 Cable?



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been ordering 3/8 from Gorlitz, but they screw up the order most of the time.

I tried Home Cheapo's cable, but it lasted a month. 

Fergie's is selling Ridgid over the counter now, but it feels suspiciously like Home Cheapo's cable and at $60.00/35 feet, it's not worth it.

Anybody got a line on some good cable?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Y es Trojan has the best made at the best price 

http://trojanworldwide.com/

A 3/8"x 75' $120.00


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> Y es Trojan has the best made at the best price
> 
> http://trojanworldwide.com/


Cheap at half that price. Do I get a AARP discount? How about a union discount? A Journeyman discount? Is shipping included?


:laughing:

Gorlitz is comparable, but their shipping sucks.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What didn't you like about Gorlitz shipping?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Hate to say it but Spartan cable is still the best


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Will said:


> What didn't you like about Gorlitz shipping?


Double shipping/double charges.
Always have to call after a few weeks to see when it will ship.

Luckily, I have to buy the sewer cable every 5 years or so or else I would have dumped the Gorlitz machine (it's been paid for since 1990...:laughing


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

I order from drain cables direct. Ships within the week.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> Y es Trojan has the best made at the best price http://trojanworldwide.com/ A 3/8"x 75' $120.00


Anyone ever use Trojan equipment? Looks like Spartan, same quality as Spartan?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Im not gonna lie, the home cheapo cable your talking about isnt bad.ive been using the k-400 with that 'cheap' 3/8 cable and its a workhorse even on roofshots for short mainline runs.cable is showing no signs of wear and has taken a beating.ridgid cables are same from depot or fergusons.best cable ? Probably not but it sure is dam reliable and holding up. Dont be afraid to rock ridgid cables.at first i didnt trust the spring-pin attachments but i havent lost an attachment yet.but i agree that spartan cables are probably top.i like gorlitz too but i dont know if im crazy about hollow core cable.i kinda have a thing for solid cire cable.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Dcd. 75' 3/8 $75 good quality cable .


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

I like electric eel cable


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What machine you running the 3/8" with?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Allen J. Coleman out of Chicago sells cables. When I bought 7/8" cables for my K-60, they had them in stock and ready to ship whereas another company didn't have any cables in stock.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought from Drain Cable Direct the last time that I needed cable for my Gorlitz go38. It seems to be great. I run .66 Spartan in my 1065, never had an issue either. Of course I have only been cleaning drains for about 5 years! :thumbup:


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Been using them for a year. I get 3/4 ic. 3/8 and 1/4". Like them more than ridgid and they seem to brake in faster. I use all drums. Never even seen anyone with a sectional but I'm in CT.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Allan J Coleman has Spartan, Ridgid, DCD, DuraCable, Eel , General, and some Marco cable in stock and ready to ship.

They even have a few other brands I forget the name to.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

3/8 in my spartan 100, 5/8 in the 300, 3/4 in the 1065


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Double shipping/double charges.
> Always have to call after a few weeks to see when it will ship.
> 
> Luckily, I have to buy the sewer cable every 5 years or so or else I would have dumped the Gorlitz machine (it's been paid for since 1990...:laughing



I placed a order with Gorlitz last Friday or Thursday. Came in today. I'd say that is great shipping. My last order was the same. I've had good luck so far with orders from them :thumbup:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I like the stiff 3/8" General cable at 75' pushes better. I like the Rigid 5/16" at 35' in my drill, gets through them durum traps.


----------

